# score



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

went out for an hour or so.and got a nice little sack of dog peckers.....two flushes we found there was probably 20-30 shrooms each.nothing huge but will make a nice turd......


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

sorry i left out greene co.


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

:lol:


----------

